

Dudepins - A social pinboard for men is live - dudepins
http://dudepins.com?utm_source=hackernews
Dudepins is a website to discover and share the coolest stuff for dudes. We at dudepins don't discriminate between dudes, sirs, dukes, bros gentlemen and other men of honor. Dudes like sharing stuff. Man up. Sign up. Pin up. http://dudepins.com/
======
benawabe896
Gentlemint.com manteresting.com pinterest.com Why is yours any different or
better than the original and/or the clones?

~~~
monitorb
Clearly, there is nothing different nor is it any better or worse.

------
dudepins
We are here to provide a platform for Men to share strictly male content.

